# Reo base protector thoughts



## Moey_Ismail (4/9/16)

Hi guys, so my new P67 arrives on Monday and I was playing with some ideas for a base protector, I know reos are super strong and durable but at the same time I see it as an investment and no matter how we look after a mod it's pretty impossible to avoid that rash on the base from sitting it down constantly. 

I'm not good at drawing so I'll have to explain but it's pretty simple, @Rob Fisher @Spydro @Alex @Andre @hands @Petrus, I'd appreciate everyone's input and thoughts, especially you Reonuts and handy folk.

Here are my ideas and I'm sure it could be tweaked to fit any reo, not just a P67, so my plan is to get this 3D printed as 1 full piece but for the purpose of illustration without a drawing imagine it to be 2 pieces fused together, 
The base would be a simple tracing of the P67's base without the door on so that there's clearance for the door to slide downwards, a full flat piece just a few mm thick, 
And for the 2nd piece, a "C" that fits around the perimeter of the base piece and only extends a couple mm high. Fuse the 2 pieces together to create a cup with a missing side (for the door) of some sort.

I don't want the tolerances to be too tight as that will damage the mod everytime I remove and replace the protector and would defeat it's purpose so to keep it snug I would make a hole in the plastic protector's base that lines up with the spring screw and replace the screw with a slightly longer 1. I doubt this will interfere with the grounding. 
I will post pics if I manage a decent enough drawing


----------



## Alex (4/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Hi guys, so my new P67 arrives on Monday and I was playing with some ideas for a base protector, I know reos are super strong and durable but at the same time I see it as an investment and no matter how we look after a mod it's pretty impossible to avoid that rash on the base from sitting it down constantly.
> 
> I'm not good at drawing so I'll have to explain but it's pretty simple, @Rob Fisher @Spydro @Alex @Andre @hands @Petrus, I'd appreciate everyone's input and thoughts, especially you Reonuts and handy folk.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a nice idea, another one is using the rubber adhesive stuff that comes with certain electron items for the feet. Only I use the excess parts which adhere very well, but at the same time are only about 1mm thick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

@Moey_Ismail I wouldn't hassle with any protector thingy for a REO... what finish did you get?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Moey_Ismail I wouldn't hassle with any protector thingy for a REO... what finish did you get?


Black wrinkle with a red metallic sl door @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Black wrinkle with a red metallic sl door @Rob Fisher



Yip that will withstand a ton of abuse before it scratches... a REO is probably the most resilient mod on earth and I would imagine that any additions to it would just be a hassle... however I am interested to see what you come up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that will withstand a ton of abuse before it scratches... a REO is probably the most resilient mod on earth and I would imagine that any additions to it would just be a hassle... however I am interested to see what you come up with.


I'll definitely post pics when I get down to it


----------



## hands (4/9/16)

I have plain metal REO's and don't really care if the the bottom gets a few scratches. My main REO gets knocked around a bit and has a rougher live than most. If you don't have some of them rubber cut offs Alex suggested you can get some thin double sided tape and stick just about anything to the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stephen (4/9/16)

Like Rob, I really don't think it is necessary. 

I have a black wrinkle and the only place you notice any wear is on the corner edges. 

However if you still intent on protecting the bottom, I'd suggest going past an auto glass fitment center and asking for an off cut of safety film to stick to the bottom.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Mac75 (4/9/16)

A piece of black carbon wrap will also work well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/9/16)

Some good ideas here. 

My Reos are mostly raw tumbled aluminium so that wear and tear on the bottom corners goes unnoticed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (4/9/16)

Hi @Moey_Ismail 

I will second @Andre

Mine are also raw tumbled and this one in the photo below is over two years old and hardly scratched. The door of this one is black wrinkle and also has almost no marks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/9/16)

Thanks for all the input guys @Rob Fisher @Alex @Andre @Silver @Stephen @Mac75 , I'll hold off the idea for now as from what I understand they can really take a beating and I'm quite careful with my mods, but in due time as an aesthetic add on I may just pursue it again, I think my initial idea made out of some stabilized wood and a matching drip tip by @hands would look great sometime in the future

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro (5/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Hi guys, so my new P67 arrives on Monday and I was playing with some ideas for a base protector, I know reos are super strong and durable but at the same time I see it as an investment and no matter how we look after a mod it's pretty impossible to avoid that rash on the base from sitting it down constantly.
> 
> I'm not good at drawing so I'll have to explain but it's pretty simple, @Rob Fisher @Spydro @Alex @Andre @hands @Petrus, I'd appreciate everyone's input and thoughts, especially you Reonuts and handy folk.
> 
> ...



Late to the party, but I'm another who wouldn't add anything to the Reo to protect the Reo. How you use it is all the protection it really needs. All of my Reos (32 of them) are in the same condition they were when I got them, or very near it. Most were bought new, but some were only available used. I don't drop mods, I don't stand them on abrasive surfaces and I don't bang them together. Almost all of the time when out and about I shirt pocket carry them so they get no scuffs there either. The worst any have suffered is getting knocked over on the desk, etc when I didn't pay enough attention while picking them up or setting them down.

I can't have an active life style anymore, and I retired from the major workforce over 25 years ago. So my Reos don't get exposed to much that can damage them. Regardless, all it takes is a second to be conscious of your Reo when handling your Reo. 

Lots of folks who do have very active lifestyles, work in hazardous/harsh conditions normally dedicate a Reo or two for those activities. Even so it's just cosmetic, the Reo itself is all but indestructible from day to day mishaps.

Reactions: Like 6


----------

